

Masked Identifier adds non-incrementing IDs to ActiveRecord objects - matthodan
http://github.com/matthodan/masked-identifier

======
briandoll
I like the options to control the size of the 'IDs' and the charset used.

I wrote something like this a few years ago called 'acts_as_hashed' that as
you might guess, uses a hash function to come up with a unique non-sequential
identifier. <https://github.com/briandoll/acts_as_hashed>

------
jvoorhis
Enumerable ids are an unfortunate weakness in the Rails + MySQL stack. This is
good. I'd also like an easy way to use UUIDs instead of incrementing integer
primary keys.

